# Devils Lake Fishing 3/24



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool temps have really help ice conditions. Currently, access on the lake is 
excellent. With warmer temps in the forecast, we do expect this to start 
changing. As for fishing, the walleye fishing?s been good to excellent but the 
bite is largely limited to early morning and evening hours. The better spots 
this past week have been the north end of Six Mile Bay and the old Waterwolf 
area on the south side of Hwy 19, the Mauvee Coulee area, Mission Bay along 
the old railroad bed, and the Ft. Totten/Cactus area. Buckshots, raps, nils, 
chubby darters, sonars, and just a plain hook with a minnow are all working. 
Perch fishing remains spotty with a few being caught along with walleyes. The 
better areas have been Six Mile Bay and the Mauvee area. Pike fishing remains 
excellent in the Lake Irvin area, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and the Ft. 
Totten/Cactus area. Tip-ups with smelt or herring continue to be the best 
bet. A few crappie are also being caught in the north end of Six Mile Bay. 
Not a lot for numbers, but the size is nice. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

